# Android TV Box with touch screen (for lemur)...any ideas?



## afterlight82 (Jan 7, 2016)

I've got the mxiii android tv box that I saw most others who had successfully achieved this (Lemur on android tv and a touch screen), and I have it hooked up via the usb cable to my Planar PCT2265 touch screen monitor. No touch screen working...not a single input or anything, it's like it isn't there (though the monitor part of things is working fine, and I know the monitor's touch screen is fine as I've tested it on windows). 

Completely baffled - been looking around various forums and trying to figure it out in terms of drivers - if this were a pc it would be no problem as I know where stuff goes and can figure most stuff out, but I'm entirely new to the Android world. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 7, 2016)

It's been discussed extensively on this thread:
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/make-a-23-touch-screen-controller.48444/

To sum things up - it ain't gonna work. Either you get one that works out of the box or else there's no way to get it working so you're better off returning it and trying an mxIII from a different brand. I, personally, am waiting for a next generation of Android devices that will all support it. I'm in no rush since I currently have my touchscreen on a PC.


----------



## afterlight82 (Jan 7, 2016)

And back in the box it goes LOL. Next candidates ordered.
And there was I, writing .idc drivers with the VID and PID and figuring out how to chown and chmod them (which failed, of course)...


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 8, 2016)

afterlight82 said:


> And back in the box it goes LOL. Next candidates ordered.
> And there was I, writing .idc drivers with the VID and PID and figuring out how to chown and chmod them (which failed, of course)...



Well, I mean, if you go in and modify the OS then perhaps you can get it working but it's very complicated. It's no easy feat. I sent mine back. I thought about trying to install the OS from another MXIII brand but they somehow managed to stop my device from booting into recovery mode (even with apps designed to just restart the device to recovery mode) so I couldn't even try that. I have no idea how they managed to do that (even pressing the hardware button for booting into recovery didn't work). Guess they didn't want people doing what I wanted to do.


----------



## afterlight82 (Jan 8, 2016)

I tried inserting an idc file with no luck. Literally just ignores it wholesale. They didn't even have root and superuser properly on there, so it took some doing even just to get permissions to copy that across to the system/usr/idc folder. If there's a box out there with it ready to go (and really, there should be since the 4.4.2 kernel should have this enabled by default) then I'm all for that...I'd kind of figured it was a waste of time (no guarantee to work right even if it got working at all). The sad thing was I wasn't get the screen size/resolution bug! Thought I'd hit the jackpot...


----------



## afterlight82 (Jan 8, 2016)

this was the principal of what I was trying to do (unsuccessfully)...I think it only works if you get a cursor and not full touchscreen functionality, instead of what I got (which was no touchscreen functionality at all, which implies it wasn't compiled in the kernel in the first place...no hid_multitouch.c driver = no joy)

http://freaktab.com/forum/tv-player...dicussions/2040-touchscreen?1802-Touchscreen=


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 8, 2016)

Several people have bricked their devices by trying to modify things. It seems that even newer versions of the kernel don't work as the developers remove the feature (no idea why).


----------



## pmountford (Jan 8, 2016)

Although I didn't brick my Android MX3, I did't find a solution either. Atleast not using the Android box.


----------



## Øivind (Jan 8, 2016)

Might not be super relevant, but this could be worth checking into http://www.jide.com/en/remixos-for-pc Basically android for PC hardware.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 8, 2016)

I tried running an android virtual box and the touch did work but I couldn't get the resolution set so it was a tiny screen (maybe 1/8th of my monitor). I believe there's a way to adjust it but it's pretty complicated since it has to be done in some code that runs before the OS starts.


----------



## afterlight82 (Jan 8, 2016)

Just an update, I got this (good old Amazon same day shipping, needed to get something up and running fast for a project)



And it worked great with my planar display - no issues at all so far!


----------



## shanerprice (Oct 31, 2016)

afterlight82 said:


> Just an update, I got this (good old Amazon same day shipping, needed to get something up and running fast for a project)
> 
> 
> 
> And it worked great with my planar display - no issues at all so far!




Which unit from Amazon is that? The picture you linked is not coming through. Thank you!


----------



## afterlight82 (Nov 4, 2016)

It was this:

*YCCTEAM Beelink i68 Android 5.1 Lollipop TV Box, CPU RK3368 64bits Octa core Cortex A53, DDR3 2GB + Onboard eMMC Flash 8GB, Support UHD 2K x 4K, FHD 1080p, Bluetooth 4.0, HEVC H.265/H.264*


----------



## afterlight82 (Nov 4, 2016)

don't know if presently available though.


----------



## salcar (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi to all.
Have you some news on Android tv box + touchscreen implementation?
Cheers.


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 23, 2017)

afterlight82 said:


> Just an update, I got this (good old Amazon same day shipping, needed to get something up and running fast for a project)
> 
> 
> 
> And it worked great with my planar display - no issues at all so far!



Is it still working great? What Touchscreen do you use it with and what resolution? Thanks!


----------

